# Front speakers



## jackboy (Aug 14, 2011)

Hi everyone,
For my fronts should I use the same speaker for my centre as what I use for my left and right?


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Doesn't need to be the same speaker but a similar speaker in the lineup that you are useing for your front mains.:T


----------



## jackboy (Aug 14, 2011)

I got told to use the same on all three speakers


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

What speakers are they again? Unless the front mains are dedicated LCR's then it would be difficult to use the exact same speaker which i why i made the suggestion for useing a suitable center from the same lineup of speakers that you curently have.:T


----------



## jackboy (Aug 14, 2011)

I am in the process of getting all near gear and not sure what to do for fronts


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

What is your budget and what are your main needs for them? Music movies? Both? There are a million brands out there that will fit any style of budget or need.:T


----------



## jackboy (Aug 14, 2011)

For all three I would spend about 3k


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

jackboy said:


> For all three I would spend about 3k


Wow! You have a wide open door that will leave you with endless brands of speakers that will make you happy.:sn: How big is your room? I will start looking for some options for you. Also what will you be driving them with?


----------



## jackboy (Aug 14, 2011)

Just over 3000 cubic feet


----------



## jackboy (Aug 14, 2011)

I am going to use crown xls 1000 to drive them I have 5 of them coming and using mrx500 receiver I think with a danley DTS 10 sub


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
THX advocates using 5 or 7 identical Speakers and many others do as well. I suppose it comes down to how important Music is to you. I personally use Tower Speakers for my Mains and Surrounds and a much smaller Center Channel. However, I have heard some great HT's with matching Speakers. Especially M&K Speaker Setups.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

I'm also an advocate for 5 identical speakers in a home theater. As for music, I love my big old floor standers. So I compromise.
How about a little more info on your set-up? Projector and AT screen? Already have surrounds? Dedicate HT room?


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

I would take a look at http://jtrspeakers.com/ and their triple 8ht's they re fantastic and right in your price range...:T


----------

